# Citrus Slice Soap



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

CITRUS SLICE SOAP​







These are general directions for the soap that I made for the 'something different soap swap'.

I used 2 sizes of pvc tubes that I cut to the width of parchment paper. The soap takes about three days to make.

*Day 1*

1-Making the Wedges  -- using orange colored soap batter pour into parchment lined 2 inch pvc tubes, set aside to cure.

2-Making the Rind  -- take less than a cup of the orange soap batter and pour into parchment lined 3 inch pvc tubes, (I generally pour at light trace) very carefully tip and roll the batter around the tube as it is coming to fuller trace. The soap will stick to the sides of the tube as you do this. Make this as thick as desired. Set this aside until the soap in the 2" tube is ready.

*Next Day*

1-Wedges -- unmold the 2" pvc soap and cut into wedges lengthwise. [The first time I tried this I thought "aha, I'll use the apple corer-slicer" It has a circle in the middle for the core -- that was the cut I gave to Vicki. I found though that the slices, though they were uniform, were more shaped like pineapple chunks -- not what I wanted at all.] The second time I tried to cut the wedges I made three cuts with dental floss, lengthwise. Every cut I made with the whole log together -- four hands were helpful. 
2-Assembling the Slice  -- molding the slice is tricky. The wedges that I sliced had to be put into the 3" pvc pipe and be the right distance apart, not stuck to the rind etc. My first try the wedges all went wacky, no slice was the same. The second time I had the thought that if I used small spacers between the wedges and between the rind and crossed my fingers that the slice might retain the shape I was after. I had some soap that I had run with the slicer blade on the salad shooter. I cut the slices thinner and used these at the very bottom of the mold. After I got the wedges situated I made the second lighter colored batter and poured it, then set it aside to cure for at least 24 hours.

*Approximately the day after*

3-UnMolding and Slicing  -- Patience is good at this point, I was too eager to see the finished product. The first pour was harder than the second pour and then when I cut the slices the better log was not totally ready and the rind broke away on one side.

You can see from the picture that there is room for improvement. I actually found this idea on a melt and pour site (Brambleberry I think), I make round bars and look from time to time for new techniques and ways to color the soap. If you try to make this soap or have better ideas for doing it please let us all know... part of the fun is in the sharing! Linda


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Very cool! But way too much involved for me. LOL I'm lucky to get it made and poured into a plain old mold and hope I get it cut in the next few days. LOL But that's really neat.


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

What a lot of work! I think the finished product is amazing and I love that is CP!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Linda that is just awesome but oh so time consuming. I may just have to try this sometime as I love the looks of it.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

Neat!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Absolutely brilliant Linda!!

Christy


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

OHH thank you for the tutorial--- I am sooo anxious to try it! Carolyn


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Linda,

Your soap is so cool! Thanks for the instructions. I probably won't ever make it but I so appreciate your efforts. Beautiful!!!

Sara


----------



## Linda Carney (Oct 27, 2007)

http://soap-queen.blogspot.com/2008/07/citrus-soap-review-and-links.html

here is the link for the melt and pour tutorial -- the citrus slice soap as done by Anne Marie.

Thank you for your kind words -- it was fun to make!


----------



## Bethany (Jan 9, 2008)

Wow, I think that is SO neat!


----------

